# Baltic (Latvian, Estonian) peat briquettes Vs Bord na Mona peat briquettes



## ajapale (19 Dec 2009)

Has any one notice these Latvian peat briquettes in competition with Bord na Mona peat briquettes? They have a white band and are shrinkwraped they weigh about 10kg which is less than the BnM bale which is 12.5kg. They are retailing at about €3.75 to €4.00 a bale.


----------



## roro123 (20 Dec 2009)

*Re: Latvian peat briquettes competing Bord na Mona briquettes*

I didn't come across any yet, but we should turf them out!


----------



## z107 (20 Dec 2009)

*Re: Latvian peat briquettes competing Bord na Mona briquettes*

How much is a bale of Bord Na Mona briquettes?
I generally try to avoid briquettes as I don't like the idea of our peat land being torn up.

I'm sure the government will soon put a stop to that free competition by imposing some import duty or another in the guise of 'carbon tax'.


----------



## builder ed (21 Dec 2009)

*Re: Latvian peat briquettes competing Bord na Mona briquettes*

I saw briquettes for sale in Galway at the weekend €90 for 30 bales.


----------



## fluffy47 (21 Dec 2009)

*Re: Latvian peat briquettes competing Bord na Mona briquettes*

Thats a good price .... wonder are there any deals like that around the Kildare area.


----------



## Mars39 (22 Dec 2009)

*Re: Latvian peat briquettes competing Bord na Mona briquettes*

I bought these briquettes thinking they were the Bord na Mona ones but they give out no heat compared to the BNM ones. 20kgs lighter so easier for us ladies to carry and are cheaper than BNM but not good value.  I bought 10 bales of BNM briquettes for €35 at Donnellys on the docks. The more bales you buy the beter value. Centra seem to have the latvian\polish ones


----------



## Caveat (22 Dec 2009)

*Re: Latvian peat briquettes competing Bord na Mona briquettes*

Haven't seen these but don't like/use briquettes normally anyway as I find they are not very efficient.  If at all, tend to use them just to keep the fire lit.


----------



## blackbird69 (7 Jan 2011)

*Latvian Peat Briquettes*

The reason that the latvian bale of briquettes is lighter is they have a 5-7 % moisture content where as the BNM ones have a 18-22% moisture content.

The Latvian briquettes are supposed to be up to 20% more efficent in terms of heat output that the BNM but I do not have any proof of that yet.


----------



## ajapale (7 Jan 2011)

blackbird69 said:


> ..where as the BNM ones have a 18-22% moisture content.


 
BnM peat briquettes have a moisture content of 10%. They are manufactured in Co Tipperary and Co Offaly.

Each bale of BnM briquettes weighs 12.5kg where as the Latvian imports weigh 10kg.

Im not sure what the CV or ash content is for either type of briquette.


----------



## blackbird69 (7 Jan 2011)

Not sure either - I have been looking at importing different types of fuel products where feasable but that is what I was told, I was told the Latvian ones were more efficent but have no proof of that yet however I hope to have in the coming days.


----------



## teddy106 (28 Apr 2011)

Hi blackbird,
Did you manage to find out the energy or efficiency of the born na mona briquettes vs the latvian and estonian ones that are on the market


----------



## ajapale (28 Apr 2011)

Im not sure about the 10kg Baltic Peat Briquettes but the 12.5kg BnM Peat Briquettes have a cv of 4.8kW/Kg. It is also worth considering the moisture content and the ash content.

Anthracite 25-50mm C.V.: 8.2kW/Kg 14,000 BTUs/lb
     House Coal 25-75mm C.V.: 7.2kW/Kg 12,000 BTUs/lb
     Timber – Firebox size C.V.: 5.0kW/Kg 8,600 BTUs/lb
     Peat Briquettes C.V.: 4.8kW/Kg 8,300 BTUs/lb
Machine Turf C.V.: 3.4kW/Kg 6,000 BTUs/lb

from:

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## DGOBS (28 Apr 2011)

May also be worth considering to other factors.....
air miles, and bnm are cut and manufactured HERE!
buy Irish, support Irish jobs, create revenue thats needed for US!

Whenever you shop around, please always support local where possible
then we may just see businesses start hiring again


----------



## Trilogy 1982 (3 May 2011)

Tried them before. Retailing for €3 a bale in Cork. They seem to burn as hot as the BNM ones but to be honest we dont use briquettes much due the the huge volumes of ash they produce.

BNM are an Irish company though so I'd sooner support my own.


----------



## theod (4 May 2011)

Was told in Donnelly's Galway that the foreign briquettes disintegrate faster if left out in the rain. I assume that means they're inferior. Anyway Donnelys sell them for the same price; 35 euro for 10 bales.


----------



## ajapale (4 May 2011)

The Baltic Briquettes are 10kg compared to the BnM bale at 12.5kg.

The Baltic ones appear to be shrink wrapped as against the BnM ones with the green band.

The moisture content of the BnM briquette is about 10% and the mc% of the Latvian ones is [broken link removed] at about 16%.







[broken link removed]


----------



## moover (8 Jul 2011)

*Important, Please Read before making up ypur own mind*

Hi all, 

Saw all of the posts in relation to the types of peat briquettes, i must say our Shop/Petrol station sell both types of briquettes on our forecourts in all of our petrol stations. We sell on average in ratio terms of about 4:1 pallets. 4 being the Estonian (Not Latvian) briquettes in comparison to 1 BNM. We can sell them a lot chesper as we are buying at half the cost of what we are buying BNM at

In these times of recession people want value for money and these briquettes provide this for people. Before we bought the Estonian briquettes we were very worried in relation to competing with a BNM briquette that has been established in ireland for decades. But we find that they are out performing on sales, so the only reason for this we can elude to is that people are happy with what they are buying.

Further to this we have the test certificates as we requested these from the factory. There are a lot of noticable differences that fall in favour of the estonian briquette

1. They are shrink wraped, which means they are cleaner for leaving a shop or a super market, or boot of a car

2. They are whole bales, there are no champhers in the bale so they are that bit smaller than the BNM ones

3. They are up to 25% dryer than the BNM bale which means they burn with a higher output than BNM

4. In relation to some briquettes that are on sale at the moment, they have no parrifin oil base. The Estonian briquettes are 100% natural peat

5. Price, value for money there really is no comparison

All i can say really is our customers come back to buy week in week out without fail, as far as i'm concerned they are far superior than the BNM briquette. 

In relation to a point that was made earlier in the thread in relation to buying Irish, yeah that is a great idea, but let me point out to you that presently Irish exports are out performing and it is the only sector of the irish econmy keeping everything afloat. So it begs the question, what we export others import, be it French, German, UK, Italain, etc etc import from Ireland. If those countries were only to buy theit own, well where would it leave our exports, you know and i know we would then have no exports. Please open your mind to foreign trade, because if we just kept looking inward we wouldn't have an economy. 

As for the Briquettes, i think i will only be stocking the Estonian briquettes from now on, and they are a better package for my customers. 

Thanks for listening

Moover


----------



## bacchus (9 Jul 2011)

A bit of a publicity stunt for a first post?


----------



## moover (9 Jul 2011)

How do you mean a publicity stunt bacchus, have i named my businesses in the post i posted? Where is the publicity there? You really need to get your faces correct before you accuse people of misusing the borards in the way you have. If you want to make a point, please have the common sence to back up with accusations with facts. I have presented the facts in the post as facts that can be proved through test certs obtained independently. Where are your facts. Just looking back on your other comments, you seem to talk about or pass comment on everything, but really you have an authority on nothing.


----------



## bacchus (10 Jul 2011)

You are on a public forum and being challenged through questions  like this one 


bacchus said:


> A bit of a publicity stunt for a first post?


comes with it.


----------



## Thirsty (16 Jul 2011)

I thought Moovers post was excellent and summarised very useful information from a consumer's perspective.  

He/she was quite open about their business but did not mention the name or location of their business so I think pulling them up on 'publicity' is grossly unfair.


----------



## Leo (18 Jul 2011)

Agreed, no problems with the post here.


----------



## ajapale (18 Jul 2011)

moover said:


> I have presented the facts in the post as facts that can be proved through test certs obtained independently. Where are your facts?


Can you point to a site that has the Weight, CV, Moisture Content% , Ash Content% of the Estoanian Bales listed?



ajapale said:


> BnM peat briquettes have a moisture content of 10%.


 


moover said:


> 3. They are up to 25% dryer than the BNM bale which means they burn with a higher output than BNM


 
If BnM Biquettes are 10% are you saying that the Estonain ones can be as low as 7.5%? Im not sure that it is possible to dry peat down to that level.


----------

